# LONG! Skincare routine and how I cleared oily/acne prone w/blackheads to oily/combo



## athena123 (Dec 21, 2007)

A couple of lovely ladies asked for more details about my skincare routine in the MAC Chat forum; I thought this forum devoted to skincare would be a more appropriate place to post on this subject. 

I'm early 40's and currently have oily/combo skin, enlarged pores, no blackheads and very, very few breakouts. I have very shallow forehead lines and deeper creases at the corner of my eyes because I smile a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm still trying to minimize the appearance of large pores and small pits left by too vigorous extractions. Most people I meet for the first time think I'm in my 30's so I must be doing something right for once!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only a year ago, however, I had very oily/acne prone skin, constant blemishes, deepening dynamic wrinkles on my forehead and corner of the eyes. Within 2-4 hours of makeup, my face was a shiny mess and couldn't leave the house without blotting papers.

Below are all the products I use that resulted in so much improvement and the reasoning behind it. Keep in mind that what works for one person may not work for another, but hopefully some of these suggestions will work for you. 

I totally credit essentialdayspa.com [EDS] forum for helping me to find the products that have worked so well for my skin. I also drink tons of water, use sunscreen everyday and supplement my diet with MSM and EFA's. 

Athena

Every morning: Yes I know it sounds like a lot of junk but I'm so used to it now I don't even think about all the steps I take to create my "natural beauty" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. PSF [Pure Skin Formulations] Papaya enzyme cleanser - I love this company, they offer many organic products and a lot of actives for a lot less $$ than more expensive brands. You can find out more about this line at EDS.

2. EpidermxII [flagship product from Naturderm, small company based in Colorado] - my HG! Best home microdermabrasion I've tried [and I've tried many] I started off using this several times a week and worked up to daily use. Organic ingredients with the exception of the spherical corundrum [same material as rubies and sapphires] crystals help to increase the cellular turnover by removing dead skin cells that promote clogged pores. 

3. Squalene oil around my eyes and on neck. 

4. BHA/AHA 5%/10% serum [ keeps the blackheads away and pores uber clean]- sometimes I'll skip this step but for my stubborn skin, the BHA cleans pores within and the AHA helps to exfoliate skin surface, which is all about increasing cell renewal. 

5. Homemade anti-blemish serum - I'll post the recipe in another thread. 

6. Janson Beckett Organic toner [smells yummy, I wish I could bottle it!  restores PH balance]

7. Cellular Skin RX Vitamin C serum - I haven't seen any dramatic effects from this product, but it's my insurance against free radicals that promote aging. I usually wait at least 20 minutes to apply this to obtain the most benefits from BHA/AHA solution to exfoliate but when I'm in a hurry, I don't wait. 

8. Janson Beckett AlphadermaCE and Skinprep - this is my HG; after 3 months of use, shallow lines on forehead actually minimized to the point that friends and family noticed. Surprisingly enough, it does NOT clog my pores. Many ladies with oily skin can use this! Contains hexapeptide 3 [10% arigelene], Vit C esters and Alpha Lipoic Acid [excellent antioxidants], DMAE [firming] and Elastin 

9. Camellia oil [super light hydration]- I also use this in my hair for uber shine and softness. There are some who swear this oil increases collagen levels. I don't have any evidence for this, however. 

10. PSF sunscreen - one of the few sunscreens that don't clog my pores and feel really icky after application. Doesn't ball up either. 

11. Pearl paste - this is my HG shine control and mattifier. I've recently been experimenting with a DIY paste but it's tricky. If you're new to DIY, PM me and I'll tell you where I purchase it. Inexpensive product that works much better to control oil than many of the more expensive brands I've tried. It contains both pearl and silk powders that have a lot of other benefits for your skin as well.

12. Murad Essential C eyecream around the eyes. Careful not to get this IN your eyes, it can sting! 

---- makeup! Thank god for mineral makeup and silk finishing powder from Everyday Minerals! 

PM routine is pretty much the same with a few variations. 

1. Pure jojoba oil to remove makeup - about once a week I'll follow up with a long massage with jojoba oil. Jojoba oil is actually a wax that closely resembles human sebum and will actually MELT the sebum clogging up your pores. After I remove my makeup and rinse with warm water, I'll massage a generous amount all over and keep massaging in circular motions for about 15 minutes until I actually feel little plugs popping out. I sit on the couch and watch the news while I do this. Once I'm done with makeup removal, I rinse with cool water [I DON'T use super hot water] then wipe off any remaining oil with a microfiber washcloth. BTW, you can find tons of threads on EDS for this method of cleansing. Use keywords OCM or Oil Cleansing Method if you want to find out more. 


2. If I'm nearing my time of the month, I'll use the BHA/AHA solution and homemade zit buster at night as well. If not, I'll skip straight to the toner. 

3. Janson Beckett Organic Toner - 

4. PSF 1% retinol - I believe this is the strongest topical Vit. A you can get without a prescription. If you're new to Vit A you may want to use something like Green Cream. Careful, it can cause irritation in thinner more sensitive skin. I have the skin of a rhino and have never experienced any irritation with this.  Wait at least 30 minutes before step 5. 

4. Janson Beckett AlphadermaCE and skinprep. 

5. Camellia oil all over face, Squalene oil around eyes and neck. 

Once a week, I'll use PSF Pumpkin enzyme peel. Contains 8% glycolic acid and the pumpkin contains about 100 trace vit and minerals that really do act as skin food! During the summer, I'll also use PSF Acne Mud mask on a twice weekly basis. During the winter, I only use the mud mask once a week.


----------



## greentwig (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank You So Much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will have to PM you when I have more time


----------



## Cutey (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this with us, looking forward to the Homemade anti-blemish serum recipe.


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks so much! my skin is very much like yours. we'll have to see if this works for me as well.


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting this!  I will have to try it out soon.


----------



## athena123 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi ladies, I posted my recipe right here...http://specktra.net/f177/zitbuster-serum-eos-87085/


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 5, 2008)

that sounds like hard work!! but i bet its worth it...
please come and do my skin for me lol


----------



## athena123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_that sounds like hard work!! but i bet its worth it...
please come and do my skin for me lol_

 
:lol, it sounds a lot longer than it really is but maybe I'm just used to it!  I took another look at this and realized I've changed a few products. I no longer use PSF sunscreen, switched instead to a completely physical/mineral based sunscreen (NIA24] that also contains 5% niaciamide for skin barrier repair. It also acts as a makeup primer, so it's truly a 2 for 1. 

Ran out of Murad eyecream and switched to PSF phytolift cranberry gel for a  temporary lift around the eye and then I apply PSF super-hydrating serum on top for super moisture. Wish I could find one eyecream that meets all my needs, but for now I'll just use 2! 

glam8, I spent a lot of time and $$ finding something that would work for my tempermental skin- when I was in teens and twenties, my routine was very simple. Wash, tone and put on makeup - My skin was fairly clear but always got shiny after a few hours and I never knew what to do about it, other than pile on the makeup. When I started breaking out in the mid 30's [stopped taking BCP because I smoke] then I had to take skincare seriously. I did the Proactive thing, the Murad thing [better than Proactive but still harsh] it was more painful to find out what actually works for me than it is now that I have all these products to use. 

skincare is my crack!


----------

